
A short animated explanation of Stoicism (2018) - Tomte
https://kottke.org/18/05/a-short-animated-explanation-of-stoicism
======
HNLurker2
Sounds like Buddhism. What do you think are the difference?

~~~
al_chemist
While both are similar, goal of Buddhism is to stop suffering and goal of
Stoicism is happiness achieved by living according to nature.

Buddhism says "wanting anything is suffering", Stoicism says "wanting
irrelevant things is suffering". Irrelevant things are all that we can't
control, non-obvious examples are health and outcomes of our actions.

Buddhism says you progress when you are less... you. You have less ego, you
want less, you don't hoard useless information and knowledge. Stoicism says
you progress when you gain knowledge about life (but not an useless
knowledge), when you get better, when you achieve your goals.

Buddhism says we are one: humans, animals, plants, rocks. Stoicism says we are
one: humans.

~~~
HNLurker2
>Buddhism says "wanting anything is suffering", Not anything just anything
else than not craving that is greed, hate and ignorance (ignorance to the
world, the nature of reality that's some Buddhist metaphysic)

>Buddhism says you progress when you are less... you. You have less ego, You
are not less because they are basically saying in an absolute sense there is
no self, identity. Methinks that's true that true that it is bad to just
straight up have that as dogma, but in reality when you meditate on
impermanence and the nature of suffering you also start to identify less with
the five aggregates: feeling, form, perception, mental etc... (Sorry for
talking like a dogmatic religious monk)

